# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams that feel real

## Merro

Has anyone had any dreams that looked real/felt real? etc. Please share your stories.  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

I've never understood this, when people talk about how "real" their dreams felt.  All my dreams feel real unless I'm having stabilization problems.

----------


## lifeinsteps

Yeah, I have a tendency to wake up from almost every dream thinking that it was real.

Last night I had a dream that my friend set me up with this girl that I despise, and I woke up feeling so stressed out over it, and I continued to stress for about 45 seconds until it finally hit me that it had all just been a dream.

Similarly, I've dreamed that I had assignments I didn't do, and freak out...

Or I'll dream that someone got me an awesome gift and when I get up I can't wait to open it!

----------


## Puffin

I've had dreams that felt real before, most often in a visual/tactile sense. I'm not too keen on sharing the tactile ones because they were mostly nightmares (lucid and non-lucid), and involved really bad pain. But I have touched buildings that felt so incredibly real before, and I've also seen really detailed objects. I could have been awake during these times - that's how real they seemed - except there was still that slight "I'm dreaming" quality to the experiences.

----------


## lifeinsteps

I actually thought about this thread this morning. I had a dream that I had went around with one of my friends, taking pictures all through a dark house. He was terrified of ghosts, and I was eager to just take the pictures and see what happened, though I was skeptical that anything would.

Now, as I was going to actually look at them, I woke up. I sat there for a bit, then decided I would get my iTouch and look at those pictures.

Then I realized I didn't really have the pictures. But I checked anyway, because I swear to God every dream I have confuses me to thinking it really happened at some point for some reason.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

> Similarly, I've dreamed that I had assignments I didn't do, and freak out...
> 
> Or I'll dream that someone got me an awesome gift and when I get up I can't wait to open it!



Have had that too. Dreaming that I had to do all kinds of stuff for school, waking up and panic for a second, then a great feeling of relief  :tongue2: 
Or dreaming I'm being chased by cops or stuff xD Also dreaming I stole a PS3, waking up and looking below my tv, seeing my old-ass PS2 (not even a slim xD).

----------


## DeeVee

I remember one of my lucid dreams was incredibly realistic. I was outside in a garden of some sort, and it was a perfect summer day. I became lucid, and I looked at what was around me. My first thought was how life like the dream was! It was so realistic that for a second I wasn't sure if I was dreaming...

As it turned out, I was dreaming, and I woke a couple of seconds later. Still, because of how realistic it was, it is one my favourite lucid dreams.

----------


## Patrick

Whilst I've had my fair share of fuzzy dreams, I've had many really intense ones; like visually intense dreams that feel more real than real life, or dreams with properly intense pain that seems to linger even after waking up.

First one that comes to mind to share with you is one I had when I was about 15. I was some sort of prisoner being forced to walk up an enormous winding staircase of glowing blue, with fantastic intricate symbols on every step. The staircase wound through an enormous starry void with floating islands miles off in the distance. The sights were amazing and so detailed. At the same time I was being whipped by my slave driver and the pain was also pretty strong. Obviously nowhere near as much pain as it would be in real life, but still real pain which stuck with me when I woke up.

----------


## Francium

Most of my dreams I experience as they take place and they seem very real at the time, though other times I wake in the night and suddenly recall I had a dream, but it feels like any other memory of something I experienced in the past.

I often have dreams in which I receive some assignment or something related to school, then after I have woken up and go to school, I get really confused on what was actually the dream and whether or not I have homework I didn't complete.

I recall once in a dream when my friend had given me some delicious-looking food to eat at a restaurant, but the dream ended right as I sat down to eat, and I woke up rather disappointed I didn't get to actually eat the food.  :Sad:

----------


## Hades

All the time, often I'll be late for High School (any particular day or start of the year) and end up running around panicking, behind on work, grades, attendance, mingling and generally just out of sorts.
Then I wake up and realize I graduated years ago. ::lol:: 

The most common theme is that I'm halfway through the day and for some reason I'm lost, amnesiac or groggy/inebriated and seem to be trying to piece together a series of events, wondering how I managed to misplace my left shoe or bag or something :Oh noes: .

Either that or I've just done something stupid which may get me in trouble with the law or family members.

Those are the dreams where I never suspect a thing until I wake up and breathe a sigh of relief because the mind pieces together the last hours before sleep.
I've had dreams with more clarity and seem more vivid but are generally of the lucid variety or I can tell somethings off.

----------


## MrMarley

I've had those dreams like nearly everyone has had where I wake up and I think that the dream was real...go looking for the new item that I had found on the street and put in my kitchen, to find that it was a dream. Daaaarn. Sometimes I know it was a dream but because it was soo real I check anyway. xD. 

My lucids are generally VERY vivid, very lifelike, but something I've noticed (if you believe in pre-cognitive dreams) is that if I'm having a non-lucid and the vividness is "meh" at best, and then something happens and it SUDDENLY becomes vivid for like, 5 seconds, or if something feels VERY OBVIOUSLY vivid and then dies down, then that vivid section of the dream will happen in the next few days or weeks whatever... I've gone back through my journal, circled all the events that ended up happening in real life, and found that in all of them I had noted that this part "FELT VERY VIVID" lol every single time. You guys should try and note down vividness in your journals if you don't already, see if the same is true for you. Nice find  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Most of the dreams that I can remember feel very real. Even the ones where there are strange things happening feel very vivid and detailed and intense. Usually, the only time something doesn't 'feel real' is when I'm either right on the cusp of lucidity or if I'm already lucid and I can tell how hazy and unstable the dream has become.

----------


## Pegasis

I have had dreams where I thought the events happened, and woke up and wondered was this a dream.

----------


## Simplicity0

i KNOW EXACTLY how you feel, I get stressful dreams that make me feel like I let down a bunch of my friends or failed the biggest schoolwork ever, and then i get relieved when i wake up =] but when i wake up i think "waking up" is the dream and my dream was rl

----------


## Wolfheart

So far this has only happened once but I dreamed I was in this magical battle with someone, they flung a fire-ball at me and it hit my stomach. I immediately woke up and could've sworn I could feel pain in my stomach, I got so confusedxP

----------

